# Has anybody stolen your images? TinEye is a reverse image search engine



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Great site to check if anybody is using your images on the web TinEye Reverse Image Search

They have a nice FF extension as well.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

interesting.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Pretty neat. I haven't had any images stolen, but I did find another printer using my Youtube video on their website advertising their foil services. I sent them an email, and they removed it though.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Wow, that's a pretty darn neat tool! I just tried it out and found a site (for a service that I love) that was using my logo and quote on their testimonial page


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

If you are looking for text copying then try Copyscape Plagiarism Checker - Duplicate Content Detection Software



Rodney said:


> Wow, that's a pretty darn neat tool! I just tried it out and found a site (for a service that I love) that was using my logo and quote on their testimonial page


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TPrintDesigner said:


> If you are looking for text copying then try Copyscape Plagiarism Checker - Duplicate Content Detection Software


Yep, I've used copyscape before. But that reverse image thing is pretty amazing.


----------



## peightal (Aug 21, 2010)

Neat site. No one is using my logo.


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

Amazing what people will steal on the web.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn, internets...you scary!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been using tin-eye since early last year. Nice. But as with most things, hard to be perfect. Still very helpful though.


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

I say 'wait till they use your work, and make money!' -then you can at least sue them and get some money. -that was just a joke, I got my nose cut in half and still the attorney told me I might not get any money from the defendant.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

But that's grave physical injury. Did the defendant got jailed at least?

Usually, the only people who wins in a court battles are lawyers. I also learned that lesson first hand. The same should be true with copyright. Your joke actually states a sad reality because you cannot sue someone until he has use your work. The only problem is the money part. Even if you win, it may be not be enough to pay the lawyers unless maybe your artwork is stolen by a large company who made tons of money from it. But chances are, they'll also have tons of money for their lawyers.


----------

